# rider surge manipulation



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

rider surge manipulation has become prevalent in recent weeks. the rider knows that the surge lasts about 10 min. so they have told me that they wait it out. i expect it to surge when there is high demand (1:45 to 2:20 am). i stay on rider app till it surges. if it surges i go online, if surge ends and i still see people hanging out in front of bars i go offline. rider surge manipulation is unacceptable. at least in my car it is.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

How is waiting for surge to drop manipulation? It's the whole point of surge. Those willing to pay extra do, and those who can wait, wait.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i too used to think like you until uber called it surge manipulation when drivers decide to wait for the surge.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Uh huh. Except if drivers suddenly logon in a surge zone the surge quickly drops....not saying you aren't possibly right but having a hard time seeing this from your POV.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> rider surge manipulation has become prevalent in recent weeks. the rider knows that the surge lasts about 10 min. so they have told me that they wait it out. i expect it to surge when there is high demand (1:45 to 2:20 am). i stay on rider app till it surges. if it surges i go online, if surge ends and i still see people hanging out in front of bars i go offline. rider surge manipulation is unacceptable. at least in my car it is.


isn't it ironic? don't ya think?

you are manipulating the surge too.


----------



## Bigman (Sep 22, 2015)

ok, I hear what yall are saying. How in the world can you have your phone off and know when ube3r is surging. I've been driving for about 1o months and would love to know when surge is on without turning on my phone, i'll, confused
please help me understand.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Bigman said:


> ok, I hear what yall are saying. How in the world can you have your phone off and know when ube3r is surging. I've been driving for about 1o months and would love to know when surge is on without turning on my phone, i'll, confused
> please help me understand.


go off line on partner app. log in to passanger app and watch the map.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

jrboy said:


> rider surge manipulation has become prevalent in recent weeks. the rider knows that the surge lasts about 10 min. so they have told me that they wait it out. i expect it to surge when there is high demand (1:45 to 2:20 am). i stay on rider app till it surges. if it surges i go online, if surge ends and i still see people hanging out in front of bars i go offline. rider surge manipulation is unacceptable. at least in my car it is.


I do this as well. If I am in surge & no one books then surge drops I log off for @ least 10-15 minutes. If they wanna wait till surge ends they can wait a little longer IMO . If we all did this people would start booking when the surge is on . 
I've also seen people book just outside surge then call you & say oh I entered the wrong address im @ this address (surge area). I cancel them & tell them use the right address.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> isn't it ironic? don't ya think?
> 
> you are manipulating the surge too.


yes uber does call it manipulation if you as an "ic" decide that you expect a surge when there is high demand. the benefit of being a ic is to be able to work when you want. if the rider can wait out the surge, i should be able to go offline when surge ends.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

I do it every Saturday night when it turns orange I turn my app off.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Bigman said:


> ok, I hear what yall are saying. How in the world can you have your phone off and know when ube3r is surging. I've been driving for about 1o months and would love to know when surge is on without turning on my phone, i'll, confused
> please help me understand.


Lmfao!!!


----------

